# Calling All Pen Turners



## Final Strut (Jan 4, 2013)

If you haven't seen the post for the pen exchange check it out. http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=4478 It is going to be great fun. This is open to all pen turners no matter what you skill level.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is the deadline to get signed up for the pen exchange. So far we have 15 people signed up. It sure would make this easier if we could get an even number of people signed up. Give it a try it will be fun.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill take the spot. I have never turned a pen before and I am new to the lathe, But i already have materials on the way...... Hope I can do ya proud......


----------

